# طلب تركيبة جيدة لتصنيع معطر الأرضيات



## مهندس ضياوي (5 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
من فضلكم​أريد تركيبة جيدة لتصنيع معطر الأرضيات مع الخطوات و شكرا لكم.​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 فبراير 2014)

صعب اختزال الوصفات فى عنوان واحد وسأشرح الاساس النظرى وستجد نفسك قادر على الوصول الى غرضك
الارضيات العاديه قليلة الاتساخ مثل المنازل والفنادق الخ يكفى المنظفات العاديه المعطره وارضيات الورش والمصانع والمطابخ تحتاج منظفات قوية المفعول ثم منظف معطر والاماكن الصحيه يتم الغسيل والتطهير ثم المنظف المعطر ودورات المياه العامه لابد من منظف قوى يعيد الارضيه الى طبيعتها ثم منظف مطهر ومعطر وهذا يعنى ان تعدد حالات الارضيات يستدعى تعدد الوصفات وطريقة استخدام التركيبه سبب نجاحها وان المعطر لوحده لن يقوم بمهمة التعطير الا اذا تم التنظيف الجيد بل وفى غالب الاحيان لن تحتاج الى المعطر اذاتم غسيل الارضيات جيدا - هذا الشرح السابق هو اساس تركيب الفورميولات المتعدده والمختلفه
وهذا الشرح يكفى لان تبتكر تركيبتك الخاصه - جرب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 فبراير 2014)

مع افتراض اننا اخترنا الارضيات العاديه او قمنا بتنظيف الارضيات تنظيف جيد ثم بدأنا بالتنظيف الاخير بالمعطر اليك التالى لعينه اكجم
800جم مياه يسره اذب فيها 50جم np9 ثم اذب 50 جم اى منظف بوتاسى انيونى ثم 100جم بروبلين جلايكول والعطر ابدأ ب 2% وجرب
وهنا قد بدأنا فى المهم وهواختيار العطر فلا بد ان يكون ثابت وفواح ان امكن 
المنظف البوتاسى الانيونى بغرض عدم الضرر بالارضيات الصناعيه - لكن لو بلاط او رخام اوسيرا ميك - ممكن منظف انيونى صوديومى
( التسميه الدارجه صابون )


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 فبراير 2014)

التجربه السابق تحتفظ بسماتها للتجارب والاستخدام ثلاثة شهور بدون الحاجه لمولد حفظ اما الاستغلال التجارى اضف ماده حافظه 1جم فورمالين 33%


----------

